# [SOLVED] Wiring a Cat 5e Wall plate



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

Firstly this forum has helped me a lot since I found it and I just wanted to say thanks, and now I finally decided to register.

Secondly Sorry if this is the wrong board to post in.

Finally my question:
I've got a Cat 5e cable and a compatible wall plate, but I'm not sure about the two wiring schemes, A and B. Basically I'm connecting a router to a PC. There is going to a plug on one end of the cable and a wall plate on the other.

Can someone help me out with which scheme to use?

Thanks very much in advance,
Jonathan


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiring a Cat 5e Wall plate*








and welcome to the Forum

Either should work fine as long as it is the same on both ends, but the generally accepted scheme is B here:

http://www.lanshack.com/make-cat5E.aspx


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Wiring a Cat 5e Wall plate*

Thanks I've read through the article but...

I guess what not sure about is:
Does the router use the A scheme or B scheme?

Or what?


Thanks for the quick reply,

Jonathan


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Wiring a Cat 5e Wall plate*

Do scheme B on both ends.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiring a Cat 5e Wall plate*

either . . as long as the connectors are the same on both ends . . B is the most common


----------



## sssz (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Wiring a Cat 5e Wall plate*

As far as I have been taught, I was told to cable like devices together using a crossover, ie A to B this would be if you were connecting a computer to a computer or a switch to switch. If you are connecting two unlike devices, ie computer to router, computer to switch, use a staight through cable (A to A, or B to B) In my work place, we use the B color codes.
Stu


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wiring a Cat 5e Wall plate*

You should ALWAYS wire internal wall wiring straight through, otherwise it's very difficult to know what you have when you're connecting to the network. Any crossovers that may be required are accomplished using a crossover patch cable at one of the ends.


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Wiring a Cat 5e Wall plate*

Thanks very much everyone, I wired it as B.
Again this forumpray has been a great help.:smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiring a Cat 5e Wall plate*










You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Wiring a Cat 5e Wall plate*

No problem.


----------

